# Your Recipes Wanted!



## smoking falcon (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey all! I've been compiling and reformatting all the recipes that I've found on this Smoking-Meat.com forum. I haven't found everything that is hidden in the different threads though. What I'm interested in is recipes for side dishes, breads, desserts, sauces, rubs, mops, and such.

READ THIS---->>>>   It would probably be best for the organization of this site if everyone either emailed their recipes directly to me, or posted them in the respective topic section in the forum. Posting directly under the correct topic lable would probably be best so that everyone can see what you have to offer, but if you happen to have a super secret item that isn't for everyone, make sure you email me personally :) 

I have also read on this site that there has been talk about putting together a recipe book or something with all the recipes from smoking-meat forums in it. If there is interest in this I'd be glad to start hammering everything out and making everything uniform, which I've already done with what I've compiled for myself.


Let me know what you all think
Dennis


----------

